# Shipping "stuff" back to the U.S.



## Henryj529 (Feb 10, 2014)

We've accumulated a few things here that we'd like to send back home. Nothing exotic, bulky, or heavy, just souvenirs that won't fit in her luggage. Any recommendations for packing/shipping services or companies that won't charge 1000+ AED to ship 100 AED worth of things to the U.S.? It doesn't need to be any kind of express, just reliable and affordable. One box of stuff maybe a meter or less longest dimension.

Thanks,
Henry


----------



## Henryj529 (Feb 10, 2014)

Anybody? (crickets...)


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

Unless you are shipping a part containers worth, best option is excess or unaccompanied baggage with airline. Some do flat rate boxes, if you search the forum you will find the info you are after


----------

